# Venue for Champions League Final 2011



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Can anyone recommend the best place to watch the Champions League final. Preferably somewhere big with lots of screens, bearing in mind it is on a Saturday night and will finish at 1am.......hopefully later if Man U lift the trophy.
Thanks in advance,
Phil


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Phil depends on where you live!!

Tecom - Nelsons - Media Rotana, Goodfellas - Ramee Rose

Oud Metha - Time Cafe - Ramee Royal

Bur Dubai - Goodfellas - Ramee Regent

Marina - Underground

Just a few to be going on with


----------

